# Just ate gauze wrap



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Ahh maybe I'm being paranoid but my puppy just ate his gauze wrap and thankfully not the sticky yellow bandage. He just got his tooth extracted cause it broke off and exposed the pulp. Here's some info: His last meal before the surgery was yesterday night and he pooped, came home this afternoon and let him twinkle a little bit of pee and pooped normally. After that he got the gauze off his leg and ate it. It was time for his water and meal so I gave him the normal with his meds and just now he pee'd and pooped two small strands that were solid and dark  No sign of the gauze wrap so far. Anyone have experience with puppies that ate gauze wrap?:help:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had puppies eat stuff-not guaze wrap but other things like bed stuffing, socks, etc. Most times it passess without an issue but sometimes you can get in real trouble and this kind of thing has serious potential to cause trouble. I would monitor him like a hawk. Even make him sleep in your room tonight and set the alarm for halfway through to check on him. How old is he?

Have your ER vet number and directions on hand so it is not a stressor if you do get problems and can fly out the door. Look for any unusal lethargy, vomiting, and abnormal or lack of pooping. When you say two small dark strands......did his poop look normal for him? How is he acting?

Not knowing his size, I would be inclined to call your vet and ask for feeding directions - sometimes they want you to give pumpkin or bread to help move things along.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gauze scares me, along with dental floss and the like. Thank God none of ours is a chronic eater of non-food things although they rip things up occasionally. 
Gauze could wrap around something and strangulate intestine quickly.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Was it just the bandaid from the IV. If so..was it just a small piece? Like a couple inches? If so..,in my opinion, this too shall pass...but do kesp an eye out for bowel movements and vomiting.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah.....I would watch him closely too......I don't like gauze either.....a dose of paraffin oil wouldn't hurt.....gauze is funny stuff and like msvette2u said it can get wrapped around things on the way out....how much of it did he eat??


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok guys right now i have goodnews and bad news. Good news is that my puppy just pooped solid, bad news is it's very little maybe like 3 small strands. Im getting a little worried. Its been 8 hours since he ate the gauze


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What do you mean by "strands" -since it is out of the ordinary, I would be on the phone with the vet. Whatever you do, do NOT pull on anything that is coming out.


----------

